# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Venta de materiales para exportación de uva de mesa

## SAFCO PERU

Vendemos materiales de embalaje de uva de mesa:
. Cajas
. Bolsas racimo
. Bolsas camisa
. Generadores de SO2 . Absorb Pads
. Papel Fruta 
También distribuimos instrumental relacionado a la producción de uva de mesa:
. Contómetros
. Calibradores
. Refractómetros 
Ubícanos ahora en facebookTemas similares: Sierra Exportadora presenta envases de cartón para facilitar venta y exportación de la papa Artículo: Piura, Ica y Chiclayo son los polos más importantes en uva de mesa de exportación Artículo: Sectores de maderas y de materiales de construcción tienen gran potencial para exportar a Canadá Exportacion de uva de mesa - canada Exportación de uva de mesa superó las 37,000 toneladas en campaña 2008-2009

----------

